# Clint Eastwood Cigars?



## CarpeDNA (Sep 11, 2005)

About 10 years ago in Austin, Texas, Clint Eastwood was in town for a movie shoot. I was in a cigar store and it was mentioned at the time that Clint Eastwood would pick up several boxes of these little cigars. Does anyone know what they could have been? Also, are they the same ones that he smoked in the Good, Bad, and the Ugly? Which ones/types were they?

I apologize ahead of time if this has already been posted. I did a search and came up short.


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't know but there is a thread in the EBC forum comparing Clint to the Duke. The cigars may give Clint the edge.


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Since all of the early "spaghetti westerns" were shot in Italy then, it's a fair assumption that he was smoking what he could get there i.e. Toscanelli, Parodi, Denobli, etc. When he shot *Hang 'Em High*, I know for a fact that he was smoking Braniff #3's. Hope this helps.


----------



## Splotch (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey, the duke was known to smoke a cigar or two.. don't edge out ol' Marion!



To quote the Duke.."East coast, west coast.... TEXAS"


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I read an article several years ago that mentioned Clint's favorite smokes in all those spaghetti westerns was Parodi. A cigar store I used to work at during my college days carried them & I smoked them occasionally. They are a dry, powerful little smoke - good for the outdoors. The aroma is a might strong for the dinner party crowd.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Never had one, does anyone have one or two they would like to trade for?

My curiosity is peaked.

cheers!


----------



## herfdork (Jul 7, 2004)

I smoke them here and there ,you can get them from CVS believe it or not..i usually take some when im hunting..strong little boogers..


----------



## CarpeDNA (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for the information. Sounds like it is a great outdoorsy type of cigar. I assume they are some of the dry-cured cigars kinda like Branifs. Pretty neat. There are a few places on the internet that sell them. I may pick up a set to check them out!



Dogwatch Dale said:


> I read an article several years ago that mentioned Clint's favorite smokes in all those spaghetti westerns was Parodi. A cigar store I used to work at during my college days carried them & I smoked them occasionally. They are a dry, powerful little smoke - good for the outdoors. The aroma is a might strong for the dinner party crowd.


----------



## Vergy916 (Apr 12, 2009)

CarpeDNA said:


> Thanks for the information. Sounds like it is a great outdoorsy type of cigar. I assume they are some of the dry-cured cigars kinda like Branifs. Pretty neat. There are a few places on the internet that sell them. I may pick up a set to check them out!


i belive he smokes parody's. you can break them in half and save one half and smoke the other half. but there the 6 inch ones.


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

I was at the H-D Salisbury, NC State Rally last summer and a vendor there was selling what was purported to be Clint Eastwood's favorite cigar. I looked like the ones he smoked in the movies (natural wrapper) so I bought one. Turns out it was a flavored stick. I lit it, took a snork and handed it to one of the ladies that smokes. She loved it, I did not.


----------



## Old Stogie (Mar 28, 2009)

Eastwood definitely smoked Parodi cigars. They're easy to find, but I'll caution you that they are *STRONG*.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I know for The Good, The Bad and The Ugly he smoked some kind of "rough Virginian" cigar that put him in the rough mood for the movie. It's speculated that they were likely Marsh Wheeling Virginians, as they fit the size and his vague description.

As for the Parodi discussion, if you can find them get a pack. They're inexpensive, dry-cured, strong and actually pretty tasty.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Funny this should come up. I just recently heard a couple of interviews on NPR with Mary Gross. They discussed his early movies and the cigars. He did mention the name, but I didnt pay much attention based on what he said immediately afterwards. Clint Eastwood does not smoke... anything. When he was preparing for the part in FFD, he bought some cheap cigars as a prop for the character. He said that he purposely sought out the vilest, nastiest things he could find and the po'd look on his face was largely due to how foul tasting and smelling they were. He liked them as a prop, because of their shape, he could cut them into different lengths for various scene progressions.

According to Clint, the cigars were strictly a device for those Sergio Leoni films and he does not smoke.

Im sure you can do a search on NPR and get a pod cast, or at least a transcript of this interview. It was actually quite interesting.

Edit:

I did it for ya... Here's the link to one. The cigar, called "Vajinja" (sp), he brought with him to the set and was incredibly foul. His comments are near the end of the interview.


----------



## Untouchable (Mar 17, 2013)

Definitely Marsh Wheelings

Or at least some Marsh Wheeling knockoff

I'm not buying the Parodi or Di Nobili argument. Those things are crooked and veiny as hell. If you look at the cigars he's smoking in the "Dollars" trilogy, the cigars he's smoking don't look anything like the italian style toscano cigars.

Maybe in basic shape and gauge size, but that's it.


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

How are Marsh Wheeling cigars?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CarpeDNA said:


> About 10 years ago in Austin, Texas, Clint Eastwood was in town for a movie shoot. I was in a cigar store and it was mentioned at the time that Clint Eastwood would pick up several boxes of these little cigars. Does anyone know what they could have been? Also, are they the same ones that he smoked in the Good, Bad, and the Ugly? Which ones/types were they?
> 
> I apologize ahead of time if this has already been posted. I did a search and came up short.


Many different answers i read once they were a sort of Cheroot Called Virgina's.
brand name of "Clint Eastwood" cigars
http://www.c igarasylum.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9358
What cigars did Clint eastwood smoke in the good the bad and the ugly


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Fuzzface said:


> How are Marsh Wheeling cigars?


You can find Marsh Wheeling cigars at the large Internet cigar sellers. But they're not the same Marsh Wheeling of old, made in West Virginia. The company sold out and shut the Wheeling factory back in the early 2000s. As for how they are, I'd say they're about like any other machine-made cigar.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Its a bit off topic but I heard that Clint squints like he does to this day because of the cigar smoke.
Thought that was interesting.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Its a bit off topic but I heard that Clint squints like he does to this day because of the cigar smoke.
> Thought that was interesting.


It's not from the sun  If you noticed ranchers from west Texas etc how their eyes are like a gun slinger from the old days that is from the sun... Just like guys who work out in the ocean etc you can tell from their faces or guys who work with their hands and do labour have puffy hands.. Back in the Day and even today you can tell what people do by signs either in personality, physical, etc etc... I bet clint spent some time out in the sun and am sure some of it is genetic...


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Funny this should come up. I just recently heard a couple of interviews on NPR with Mary Gross. They discussed his early movies and the cigars. He did mention the name, but I didnt pay much attention based on what he said immediately afterwards. Clint Eastwood does not smoke... anything. When he was preparing for the part in FFD, he bought some cheap cigars as a prop for the character. He said that he purposely sought out the vilest, nastiest things he could find and the po'd look on his face was largely due to how foul tasting and smelling they were. He liked them as a prop, because of their shape, he could cut them into different lengths for various scene progressions.
> 
> According to Clint, the cigars were strictly a device for those Sergio Leoni films and he does not smoke.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^this is it. I was going to say almost the same thing.

I remember hearing Clint talk about the early spaghetti westerns and how he wanted a cigar prop. He went onto mention he walked into a store and found these upfront, so I assume they are Dry Cured. He then looked at them and cut them in half to make them more practical. That my 2¢.

BTW I love all those movies and Clint is a one of a kind man in all respects.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been kind of curious about this....interesting.


----------



## MichaeldeL (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello there, Clint Eastwood smoked Toscano cigars in his western movies trilogy. Its a brand from Italy. Came across this info last time while browsing through the forums on one of his film and biographical sites.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

MichaeldeL said:


> Hello there, Clint Eastwood smoked Toscano cigars in his western movies trilogy. Its a brand from Italy. Came across this info last time while browsing through the forums on one of his film and biographical sites.


And very fine they are too. Just now smoking (half - I smoke them cut through) a Toscano Antico.


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

The good and the bad.

So I have heard these Toscano are nice, but apparently they were vile for good ole Clint? I'd like to try one!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I like Kentucky Cheroots, which look like the same kind of cigars. They're actually kind of smokey/sweet tasting (Bourbon/anise flavored and then hickory smoked). They are interesting and pretty strong.

Keep them separate from other sticks, unless you want your humidor smelling like a smokehouse.


----------

